# DM looking for players - Southeast Retia Road Trip



## Quenditar (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm looking for players interested in playtesting a moderately modified d20M system for my world Retia.  The game is set in the medieval period, so there will be a large admixture of D&D mundane items and conventions.

Some notes:
No magic - limited psionics, mostly telepathy.
No magic/psionic items.
Four player races, only one humanoid.
Technological development encouraged if reasonable.
The DM reserves the right to change anything, at any time - this is playtesting.

When: Whenever enough people can find the time.  I'm fairly flexible.

If you're interested, please contact LinaraLepata on AIM.


----------

